# Found a 1963 Sting-Ray



## greenephantom (Jun 23, 2012)

This bike practically fell into my lap while I was waiting for cheesy fries at a little hole in the wall.  Was being taken by bike trailer to a consignment shop. Had been squirrelling mad money 50s & 100s in my wallet, glad I had them so I could make this happen.















It's an October 31, 1963 (Halloween bike!).  Flamboyant Red. At first glance I thought it was a Junior with a goofy aftermarket seat cobbled on.  Took me a minute to realize it was a '63 with a goofy aftermarket seat cobbled on.  (Hadn't had my cheesy fries yet so wasn't at the top of my game.)  Just needs a solo polo and a squareback sissy.  Check out how the reflector bracket was monkeyed around to mount a rear brake. Rear tire is a Goodyear Double Eagle.  Aside from some minor paint issues and a tragic bit of road rash on one side of the bars, it's pretty mint.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jpromo (Jun 23, 2012)

I know one person on here who will be green when he sees this. Rick, where you at?

Great find!


----------



## rlhender (Jun 23, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I know one person on here who will be green when he sees this. Rick, where you at?
> 
> Great find!




Sorry for the delay, I had a BMX race today.......PM SENT...

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure if this works but I call dibs...lol


----------

